# will ultegra 6600 cassettes work fine w/ultegra 6700 drivetrain?



## M77PT (Mar 6, 2009)

subject says it all...

any issues with compatibility (major or minor)?

thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

Depends. The cassette spacing is unchanged between the 2 generations. So that is not a problem. What is changed is the ramps & cutouts to aid in shifting. These were designed to run with the new 6700 chain. If you plan on running with a 6600 cassette then I would suggest using a different chain.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*Selling it.*

According to Shimano, the CS-6700 cassette shifting aids were "optimized for crisper shifting, especially under load," which is Shimano advertising hype for "no changes that really matter." There are no compatibility issues between a CS-6600 cassette and an otherwise Ultegra 6700 drivetrain.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

They work perfectly. There are NO issues! Shifting is the same...


----------



## M77PT (Mar 6, 2009)

thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## 86Sierra (Nov 17, 2005)

How about vice versa- a 6700 cassette with an otherwise 6600 drivetrain? I assume no problems either?


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

86Sierra said:


> How about vice versa- a 6700 cassette with an otherwise 6600 drivetrain? I assume no problems either?


Nope I'm running a 6700 on a 6600 sans problems


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Shimano*

confused everyone this season by changing something that affects backwards compatibility.

That thing is the Dura-Ace 7900 Front derailleur and front shifter -- they are married -- and the 7900 chainrings and 7900 chain -- best fit with one another.

Apart from that, all of the stuff is backwards compatible, just fine.

6700 is designed as the "compatible with all older stuff" group, Shimano tells me. You're good.


----------



## jcr7u (May 11, 2009)

M77PT said:


> subject says it all...
> 
> any issues with compatibility (major or minor)?
> 
> thanks. :thumbsup:


I run a 6600 cassette with a 6700 chain - no issues.


----------



## M77PT (Mar 6, 2009)

i don't suppose the new 6700 shifters would work on an otherwise all ultegra sl group?

i'm not worried about any mismatch brake lever/caliper pull ratio, really just care about it working smooth on the ultegra sl f & r derailleurs in tandem with the sl crank.

thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## zriggle (Apr 16, 2008)

M77PT said:


> i don't suppose the new 6700 shifters would work on an otherwise all ultegra sl group?
> 
> i'm not worried about any mismatch brake lever/caliper pull ratio, really just care about it working smooth on the ultegra sl f & r derailleurs in tandem with the sl crank.
> 
> thanks for any suggestions.


Everything works perfectly together, just like it always has EXCEPT the new DA shifters and FD.

6700 shifters + SL group = Fine


----------

